# Lsd



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

not to sound like a n00b or anything...
do 91-94 sentras have LSD? more particularly, does a 93 sentra se have LSD?


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

No sentra other than the se-r ever came with LSD. VLSD was discontinued on the 1998 (I think?) 200sx SE-R and only returned...(I think?) on the 2001 Sentra SE w/ Performance Package and of course the new se-r's (spec v got the helical one...bastads) Questions like that one can be answered usually on the ser.net search engine


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

just a side note... apparently, the 1.6L ga16de was available in Japan with a LSD. this was brought up a few weeks ago in another thread, If you can track down one of these transmissions at an import engine recycler you can have a 1.6L Sentra with a factory LSD .... well, sort of.
-dave


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for the info guys.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I found a jdm tranny w/lsd in my area for $650.00. I just have the regular jdm tranny.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

can you get a part number off of it?
-dave


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

*part number*

Which one? The I one have or the w/lsd.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I meant the I have does not have lsd. I can give you the phone number to the place that has it. I was going to get the one w/lsd but, they said my axles wouldn't be long enough for it. They look like they would fit. I think all jdm trannys for our cars have a closer gear ratio b/c mine is pretty close. I just had to swap speed sensors.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

guys, find out the specs on the Tranny, look at the final drive gear ratio and see if its a good ratio or a highway gear. Look and compare the 1-5 gears and see if they are any better. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i like my 91 se-r and lsd, its fun when you mess around.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

sunnysentra said:


> *guys, find out the specs on the Tranny, look at the final drive gear ratio and see if its a good ratio or a highway gear. Look and compare the 1-5 gears and see if they are any better.
> Chris 92 classic *


I don't know where to find the gear ratios for jdm trannys. I can tell you that 5th gear on my car revs a litlle higer than before. I know I'll burn more gas too, but 1st - 4th is nice!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

what the hell is an L.S.D. ????


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Instigator.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I was interested in the part number for the jdm tranny. I think someone on the forum has one installed in his car. I installed my phantom grip before I found out about it. I wonder if the differential is interchangeable
-dave


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *what the hell is an L.S.D. ???? *


Limited Slip Differential... too bad my one doesn't work any more


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *what the hell is an L.S.D. ???? *


like danninx said, it's a limited slip differential. where power is distrubited to both wheels equally.


----------

